# I never realize...



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Homersxchild said:


> ...I do get thoughts often. It's part of being depressed. I just feel like I can't tell him things like that anymore.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


Yup. Every single time. It's exactly like you said, these thoughts are part of depression; they don't necessarily translate into intent or will but the therapist is alarmed anyway.
I've gone through a good number of them and it's always a tricky decision to be made right there on the spot, can I trust them or not... usually I point out that if I really were suicidal we never would've met, and that helps my case.

It's good to talk about these thoughts, and entirely possible to convince the guy they're only thoughts and you don't have the plan/intent/whatever other criteria he'd use to assess danger, but how exactly to do that depends on the individual.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Homersxchild said:


> ...how depressed I am until I sit down in the big leather chair in my therapist's office. It's like I suppress all my depression and thoughts until I'm in there. And yet, I can't tell him everything. Thats what we talked about today, the fact that I can't fully trust him. If I tell him I'm thinking about hurting myself i.e. suicide. Then he'll call the authorities and I'll be in the looney bin again. I hate that I can't be fully honest with my therapist about whats on my mind. I'm NOT saying I'm suicidal right now, but I do get thoughts often. It's part of being depressed. I just feel like I can't tell him things like that anymore.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


This is pretty much why I don't go into therapy. I figure I would never be able to open up so I wouldn't get anything out of it.


----------



## LucasM (Dec 2, 2010)

It's kind of ironic. I go to a therapist for help and to make me happier, yet they always seem to bring out all the negativity in myself.


----------

